# Who's going to DL ice tourney?



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

How many people are going to the Devils Lake ice fishing tournament this weekend? Sounds like nice temps...should bring a lot of people out on the ice.

I see the truck this year is for the fourth place walleye. Last year they only caught 4 walleye total, I believe, and the biggest weighed less than the biggest perch.

I'm going to go try it since my luck on LOW this year has been crap. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

2 years ago I caught the 2nd place walleye and won a ford ranger Iwill be there to win a chevy this time sound to be nicer out this year


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

drjongy said:


> I'm going to go try it since my luck on LOW this year has been crap. Good luck everyone!!!


Did you ever get up to the Northwest Angle?

Good luck at D.L. :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

woodpecker said:


> Did you ever get up to the Northwest Angle?
> 
> Good luck at D.L. :beer:


No, I never went up there. It would have cost about $500 for my wife and I to fish and for lodging. Hard to pay that out when I have my own sleeper house already sitting on a different part of the lake. We caught about 30 fish for the weekend but most were in the 11 inch range...we only caught 5 keepers. Had some good food at Ballard's one night and Rocky Point the other...overall it was still a fun weekend.

Good luck when you go up there, I've heard the fishing is still good at the angle...usually is.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I heard it might be canceled due to the fact there's to much snow out there.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

They had the tourney today but i didnt hear what weights were? Anybody hear? Anyway i was fishing in the area today and it was warm but to say the least miserable with the 50mph gusts. Hope you guys had fun


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Unoffical results (from memory):

Top perch was 0.98, second place was somewhere around 0.68.

Top walleye was just under 4 lbs, second was about 3.5.

Top northern was around 5 lbs, second was just under 5lbs.

It was windy, but with the nice temps, it was comfortable.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

lots of people on the ice this year. The first fish (northern) was caught less than a minute after the whistle blew. I think there was well over 50 fish caught this year.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I think the final number was 59 or 60 fish caught.

I coudn't believe how fast the first three fish came in, my jig just hit the top of the water and they announced first fish in.....followed up with two more announcements within two minutes.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Go to this link for results dlvfdicefishingtourney.com.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah it was crazy. My lure hadn't even hit the bottom yet and they were on the second fish. I had never done the tornament before...it was a good time.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if the fish are bitting good still there. I'm thinking about making the trip, but want to know if it's worth it right now.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

We went this weekend and did pretty good.
Friday Morning: Fished west of the casino in 12-33ft of water and didnt mark a fish.
Friday Night: Fished military point and caught 16walleye in 32ft.
Saturday Morning: Fished military point and caught 13walleye in 34ft.
Saturday Night: Fished the same spot and caught 1 walleye.
10 or so caught on tipups and the rest were jigging.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

It's always worth the shot

Thanks for the update...


----------

